# network interface card problem after kernel upgrade



## barp (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi. I upgraded my 9.0 kernel to 10.0 and currently using 10.0. In 10.0 in /etc/rc.conf, I configured the network interfaces and they work fine. But when I try to open the old kernel, at the boot stage it gives the network unreachable error so I booted it in single user mode and see that when I control with ifconfig(8) no interfaces are listed and ifconfig(8) output is empty. It seems drivers are none. How can I fix it?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

Why did you go to -CURRENT?


----------



## barp (Dec 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why did you go to -CURRENT?


For some performance related issues related to smp and pf I upgraded to 10.0 and using it. Rebuilded the world and kernel and works fine. Is it normal that the old kernel's network drivers not working?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, it's normal for binaries that are a major version higher than the kernel to not understand each other. Keep in mind that "updating" involves more than just a kernel.


----------



## barp (Dec 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Well, it's normal for binaries that are a major version higher than the kernel to not understand each other. Keep in mind that "updating" involves more than just a kernel.


Thank you


----------

